# Whatta ya mean it ain't ready??



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Couple more days off for me. The builder won't let us start taping until the AC get hooked up, but they don't even have the power hooked up yet.
Sure I like the AC, but we're having the best mud drying weather of the season , I guess the builder know's better:furious:. Dumb arse.
The hangers can have the next job ready by the weekend and their starting another right after, but, the screw inspector can't get there till Monday afternoon. I wish I got paid to look at screws.
I'm seeing a log jam in my future.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Couple more days off for me. The builder won't let us start taping until the AC get hooked up, but they don't even have the power hooked up yet.
> Sure I like the AC, but we're having the best mud drying weather of the season , I guess the builder know's better:furious:. Dumb arse.
> The hangers can have the next job ready by the weekend and their starting another right after, but, the screw inspector can't get there till Monday afternoon. I wish I got paid to look at screws.
> I'm seeing a log jam in my future.


 will he allow bead and prefill,its somethin


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

chris said:


> will he allow bead and prefill,its somethin


No, he clearly stated ,No finishing till the Ac's hooked up. 
You know as well as I do that to get it taped and let it sit is the best thing to do.
He'll get the AC going and expect it done in short order, the coats won't fully dry when running a coat every day.
I just find it funny how GC's think they know it all about all trades.
The arrive onsite and pick at things when it's clear to me they have no idea what their looking at.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

You guys get air conditioning








, and drywall inspections too









Talk about spoiled:whistling2::jester:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> No, he clearly stated ,No finishing till the Ac's hooked up.
> You know as well as I do that to get it taped and let it sit is the best thing to do.
> He'll get the AC going and expect it done in short order, the coats won't fully dry when running a coat every day.
> I just find it funny how GC's think they know it all about all trades.
> The arrive onsite and pick at things when it's clear to me they have no idea what their looking at.


 OH!! OH!! Let me take a wild guess ?
This g/c drives a $45,000 truck ..has perfect hair and wears loafers
Knows how to push money around ,,but has never hands on built a home?

Your so right PA..The chit these guys pick at adds up to nothing
But the things they should really be worried about.. they no nothing about..

Last Monday I almost told a g/c to delete my number from his phone.. But I didn't...I just commenced to polishing his turd.
Sad thing is ...He will never know what it took for me to straighten out his cluster ****...I should get 1% of the sale on each speck he sells!:furious:


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Atleast he didn't ask you to have the hangers hang board while the insulators are blowing insulation,,, Look On The Bright Side


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

betterdrywall said:


> Atleast he didn't ask you to have the hangers hang board while the insulators are blowing insulation,,, Look On The Bright Side


Atleast he didn't tell us it was ready to finish while the hangers were lidding out.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Hows the leg PA?


----------



## msd (Apr 10, 2011)

sounds like a DON FARINELLI job PA


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

your so right p.a. rocker .......mud has been drying very good this week !!! almost to quick ! had to double check and make shure i didnt mix up some 20 min. stuff lol


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

gazman said:


> Hows the leg PA?


It's not doing to bad. Hurts to the touch but good enough to work.



msd said:


> sounds like a DON FARINELLI job PA


You ain't no dummie:thumbsup:.


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*power give aWAY*



2buckcanuck said:


> You guys get air conditioning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 he dosent know we are aCTUALLY I N CHARGE. lets set it out for a while and see what happens, while we go more broke. and our spanish brothers take their 2nd hand quaility back to a third world serwer.


----------



## gam026 (Aug 14, 2011)

Um, screw inspector :blink:. Am i missing somthing?


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

gam026 said:


> Um, screw inspector :blink:. Am i missing somthing?


Down here in the USSA, government inspectors need to inspect the hanging for proper screw patterns and proper placement of 5/8" gypsum panels in new residential and commercial projects. :blink::yes:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

gam026 said:


> Um, screw inspector :blink:. *Am i missing somthing*?


That's exactly what the screw inspector wnats to know. :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Down here in the USSA, government inspectors need to inspect the hanging for proper screw patterns and proper placement of 5/8" gypsum panels in new residential and commercial projects. :blink::yes:


I don't like USSA, it don't sound so good, Normally us Commie Canucks just call you guys "The States",,,, But lately, we have been calling you guys "The Red States"........ comrade


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> I don't like USSA, it don't sound so good, Normally us Commie Canucks just call you guys "The States",,,, But lately, we have been calling you guys "The Red States"........ comrade


Thats funny we usually call you guys those Stupid Canadians:jester:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Thats funny we usually call you guys those Stupid Canadians:jester:


You know,,,,,, maybe I was wrong:yes:........ Maybe USSA does sound better:yes:

The United Stupid States of America:jester:

Yep, I was wrong:whistling2:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

The US would win if our countries were competing... in stupidity.
Theres a big uproar in congress because the Olympic team's uniforms came from China. Big freaking deal. I haven't seen an American made garment in years. There are 313,918,000 Americans wearing Chinese clothing and congress is woried about 550 uniforms that were DONATED by a sponser.:blink: 

"Stupid is as stupid does." - quote by Forrest Gumps Mother


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> The US would win if our countries were competing... in stupidity.
> Theres a big uproar in congress because the Olympic team's uniforms came from China. Big freaking deal. I haven't seen an American made garment in years. There are 313,918,000 Americans wearing Chinese clothing and congress is woried about 550 uniforms that were DONATED by a sponser.:blink:
> 
> "Stupid is as stupid does." - quote by Forrest Gumps Mother


I can beat that one :whistling2: http://www.torontosun.com/2012/07/13/canadas-shrine-of-shame

Only difference in the stupidity, is your guys news, is constant politics 24/7, you tune into CNN or fox news or something, and you would think there is a continuous election on all the time. Up here, were too busy trying to keep warm in the winter and going to the beach in the summer, instead of listening to them all the time.

But that's our problem up here, they know we don't listen, so more and more stupid things keep happening:blink:


----------



## gam026 (Aug 14, 2011)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Down here in the USSA, government inspectors need to inspect the hanging for proper screw patterns and proper placement of 5/8" gypsum panels in new residential and commercial projects. :blink::yes:


Well if it was like that here our drywallers would never make any money. Alot of drywallers around here SUCK:yes:. From the bust outs to the screws. Its nothin for us tapers to turn in 30 to 50 percent of the screws and spend hours prefilling bustouts. It sure would weed out alot of bad drywallers. :jester: I guess. 

Drywalling used to be good around herein the early 90's but now a guy can start his own crew with 3 months experience, then hes teaching guys the wrong way. Plus its easy to start a crew cause theres no overhead. We have one very good crew that works for us and we do everything we can to make him happy


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> The US would win if our countries were competing... in stupidity.
> Theres a big uproar in congress because the Olympic team's uniforms came from China. Big freaking deal. I haven't seen an American made garment in years. There are 313,918,000 Americans wearing Chinese clothing and congress is woried about 550 uniforms that were DONATED by a sponser.:blink:
> 
> "Stupid is as stupid does." - quote by Forrest Gumps Mother


 Don't forget ...All those American flags waving around on the 4th were made in China too..:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gam026 said:


> Well if it was like that here our drywallers would never make any money. Alot of drywallers around here SUCK:yes:. From the bust outs to the screws. Its nothin for us tapers to turn in 30 to 50 percent of the screws and spend hours prefilling bustouts. It sure would weed out alot of bad drywallers. :jester: I guess.
> 
> Drywalling used to be good around herein the early 90's but now a guy can start his own crew with 3 months experience, then hes teaching guys the wrong way. Plus its easy to start a crew cause theres no overhead. We have one very good crew that works for us and we do everything we can to make him happy


 Not all...but most of the hangers here are animals too.
I like when the lead hanger blames his f ups on his helper...I say he's your helper not mine ..You go behind him..I shouldn't have to!


----------



## gam026 (Aug 14, 2011)

moore said:


> Not all...but most of the hangers here are animals too.
> I like when the lead hanger blames his f ups on his helper...I say he's your helper not mine ..You go behind him..I shouldn't have to!


My old man,:wheelchair: a cranky old school excellent taper and nothing is good enouph for him, used to tell drywallers who used that excuse, i dont pay for you to train your helpers.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gam026 said:


> Its nothin for us tapers to turn in 30 to 50 percent of the screws


Your right, it's not your job to set screws to proper depth, invest in this type of hammer. Makes the builders see things your way real fast:thumbup:

I know, we all want to do a good job, but business is business.

If the drywallers can be dumb like cow, yet strong like Bull. then so can you:thumbup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

How about this one:

Give an estimate on a job.

Go back to check counts when framing is done.

Submit higher price to account for changes.

Homeowner freaks out, doesn't want you to do the job, wants more bids.

Homeowner gets more bids, and yours is right in there, perhaps on the low end.

Homeowner wants you to do the job, again.

:confused1: 

"Well, maybe, but since I've lined up other work you're going to have to wait a while"

Too bad the remodel is right in the middle of your house.:whistling2:


----------

